# Instinctive shooting style



## ChrisMan

Hey all,

Been messing about tonight on the target and thought ill try out the instinctive shooting style.... I had a search for tips but thought that the directions are in the title.

Having been an "aimer" in gangsta style, I didn't change much only the fact that both eyes were open and focussing on the target.... It is the complete opposite to aiming but the results were impressive... Ill be sticking to this me thinks!









Aiming just isn't quick enough for me out in the field and so I have had to get into the instinctive groove! Im glad I had this revelation as my shooting was becoming a little disheartening and I was waiting for sitting targets....

So heres to a new style of shooting... I recommend anyone to try it!


----------



## dhansen

I am more accurate shooting instinctively rather than aiming. Instinctive shooting is also safer for me because I tend to anchor further away from my face when shooting instinctively.


----------



## philly

I shoot with the forks vertical. So there isn't realy any thing to aim with. I concentrate on a small spot on the target, and relese when it feels right.
Philly


----------



## HOE

Ok, now I seem to be able to hit any spot I look at at 5 metres, pin-point accuracy. I just look at the spot, draw and release instantly, but when it comes to real hunting, I hunt rats, I miss always! I don't get the feel when being nervous.


----------



## Jaybird

Hoe
Try hard to concentrate on one little spot on the rat,not the whole rat.


----------



## HOE

I even managed to cut a raffia string half with a lead ball, which is used for hanging targets on my backstop, I was amazed, I never thought I could hit it.


----------



## philly

Hoe, when hunting be careful with your anchor point, I had the same problem for a while and realized that I was subconciously drawing further back than normal. I guess your mind tells you you need more power, once I went back to normal draw length my hits went up. Also, shooting up is a whole different ball game then shooting horizontal.
Philly


----------



## HOE

philly said:


> Hoe, when hunting be careful with your anchor point, I had the same problem for a while and realized that I was subconciously drawing further back than normal. I guess your mind tells you you need more power, once I went back to normal draw length my hits went up. Also, shooting up is a whole different ball game then shooting horizontal.
> Philly


Yea, real situation is really different from target practice, I think if I were in a survival situation, I'll die from hunger already. I think my problem might be because I need to hit the rat's head before it goes back into the drain gaps. There is no time to wait!


----------



## NaturalFork

When I aim I shoot gangster. When I shoot "Instinctive" (I am still not fond of calling it that) I hold at about a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Rayshot

RecurveMaster said:


> When I aim I shoot gangster. When I shoot "Instinctive" (I am still not fond of calling it that) I hold at about a 45 degree angle.


*Intuitive* shooting may be a more accurate word if my memory serves me of what your impression of "instinctive shooting" is.

A definition of, Intuitive; Using or based on what one feels to be true even without conscious reasoning. Also,the act or faculty of knowing without the use of rational processes: immediate cognition. 2. A capacity for guessing accurately; sharp insight.

The definition of intuition, is very much highlighting the difference even of why some people have a gift of perceiving where the shot will go and others not. Similar to why some people can artistically draw well and some not so much. But in both slingshot and art it can be practiced and become better. Which further indicates a mind to muscle communication.


----------



## NaturalFork

Rayshot said:


> When I aim I shoot gangster. When I shoot "Instinctive" (I am still not fond of calling it that) I hold at about a 45 degree angle.


*Intuitive* shooting may be a more accurate word if my memory serves me of what your impression of "instinctive shooting" is.

A definition of, Intuitive; Using or based on what one feels to be true even without conscious reasoning. Also,the act or faculty of knowing without the use of rational processes: immediate cognition. 2. A capacity for guessing accurately; sharp insight.

The definition of intuition, is very much highlighting the difference even of why some people have a gift of perceiving where the shot will go and others not. Similar to why some people can artistically draw well and some not so much. But in both slingshot and art it can be practiced and become better. Which further indicates a mind to muscle communication.
[/quote]

Yes! You nailed it! Intuitive shooting. Much better definition.


----------



## bentfork

i like instictive style better too. i cant find the right ancor point when sideshooting. i watched hays and smitty hot to shoot videos. i can line the bands up one on top of the other, but when i use the top fork as the aiming refrence, the shoot never goes to the same spot twice.


----------



## Northerner

bentfork said:


> i like instictive style better too. i cant find the right ancor point when sideshooting. i watched hays and smitty hot to shoot videos. i can line the bands up one on top of the other, but when i use the top fork as the aiming refrence, the shoot never goes to the same spot twice.


Now I don't feel so bad.







I'm still trying to learn "sight shooting" with the gangsta hold. I get a couple of good shots and then they spray out. "Instinctive" method still works better for me... but I'll keep trying the aiming technique. I want it to work!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## bbshooter

Northerner said:


> i like instictive style better too. i cant find the right ancor point when sideshooting. i watched hays and smitty hot to shoot videos. i can line the bands up one on top of the other, but when i use the top fork as the aiming refrence, the shoot never goes to the same spot twice.


Now I don't feel so bad.







I'm still trying to learn "sight shooting" with the gangsta hold. I get a couple of good shots and then they spray out. "Instinctive" method still works better for me... but I'll keep trying the aiming technique. I want it to work!

Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]

It took a while for me to figure out the anchor point when shooting gangsta. Here's what I do...for example...I have a natural fork set up with tubes. The distance between the tubes is 4 inches. The anchor point is 1/2 the distance between the tubes below the pupil of my eye...in this case 2 inches below the pupil of the eye and off to the side...or my ear lobe. I let the first knuckle of my pouch holding thumb touch my ear lobe. A second example...I have a dankung slingshot...with 3 inches between the tubes...1/2 the distance is 1 1/2 inches below the pupil of my eye, or...my cheek bone. I let the first knucle of my pouch holding thumb touch my cheek bone. A little experimentation with this rule to find your touch points is necessary because each person's face and the slingshot they are using is slightly different. Measure the distance between your bands/tubes...divide by 2...take your ruler, look into a mirror and find a corresponding place on the side of your face...ear lobe, cheek bone, etc.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

bbshooter said:


> i like instictive style better too. i cant find the right ancor point when sideshooting. i watched hays and smitty hot to shoot videos. i can line the bands up one on top of the other, but when i use the top fork as the aiming refrence, the shoot never goes to the same spot twice.


Now I don't feel so bad.







I'm still trying to learn "sight shooting" with the gangsta hold. I get a couple of good shots and then they spray out. "Instinctive" method still works better for me... but I'll keep trying the aiming technique. I want it to work!

Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]

It took a while for me to figure out the anchor point when shooting gangsta. Here's what I do...for example...I have a natural fork set up with tubes. The distance between the tubes is 4 inches. The anchor point is 1/2 the distance between the tubes below the pupil of my eye...in this case 2 inches below the pupil of the eye and off to the side...or my ear lobe. I let the first knuckle of my pouch holding thumb touch my ear lobe. A second example...I have a dankung slingshot...with 3 inches between the tubes...1/2 the distance is 1 1/2 inches below the pupil of my eye, or...my cheek bone. I let the first knucle of my pouch holding thumb touch my cheek bone. A little experimentation with this rule to find your touch points is necessary because each person's face and the slingshot they are using is slightly different. Measure the distance between your bands/tubes...divide by 2...take your ruler, look into a mirror and find a corresponding place on the side of your face...ear lobe, cheek bone, etc.
[/quote]

Thats too matematic for me .

I use like 5 different slingshots and use the same anchor point on all of them and still hit my target. Dont know how

Means I dont think you need a ruler .


----------



## philly

I'm with you Brooklyn, draw, point and shoot, no math involved. Keep it simple or buy a rifle.
Philly


----------



## hickymick

dont know the names or owt







technical







but i shoot sideways aim in middle of forlks nd slightly up nd i can hit most things at 20 meters







and am getting better


----------



## HOE

philly said:


> I'm with you Brooklyn, draw, point and shoot, no math involved. Keep it simple or buy a rifle.
> Philly


Yea, I agree with you. Slingshot is meant to be as simple as it can.


----------



## Xidoo

I have never being able to aim and shoot. I have tried a couple of times and my acurancy got worse. I just try to improve with practice and "feeling"the shot. Today I got a inca dove such as this one http://www.hiltonpon...aDoveInca01.jpg
from about 25 meters and hit it right on the head. It tasted so good a long with three more that I got today as well. Saludos.


----------



## shoot4fun

i was shooting without aiming for some time. but then i started shooting gagsta style with aiming. im MUCH more accurate when im aiming the slingshot. it took a little getting used to (i couldn't hit a thing for a week) but it was worth it. having the right slingshot helped to (hathcock target sniper)


----------



## dgui

If I'm shooting a can I just go for the whole can and not any specific part of it, I just want to hit the can, just the can, and if you can, hit the can.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I only shoot at targets cans and the like,I don't hunt to kill anything so I don't really have to worry if I'm not pin point accurate if I miss a specified area of a can I'm not leaving it dying in pain







now here's the thing the more fun I'm having the more accurate I get







if I miss so what I'll get that can next time


----------



## ChrisMan

philly said:


> I'm with you Brooklyn, draw, point and shoot, no math involved. Keep it simple or buy a rifle.
> Philly


Love it Philly! Im going to use the slogan "keep it simple or buy a rifle" from now on in my signature if you don't mind brother


----------



## drgreen

Can I ask what's the difference between shooting instinctive and aiming?

Reason being is to me they can be very similar. For example, when you aim and get better at it, you basically compensate your aim until it hits your desired target. The tip of the fork or whatever you use as a reference point may not necessarily ever line up to the target when you have found your optimal aim.

Instinctive shooting is based on instinct, and since shooting slingshots is not a an innate ability, it is therefore acquired through practice. So aren't they the same thing?

On another note, do any of you aim at the target with "ammo drop" in mind (gravity)? I've found with heavier calibers they do drop quite a bit and you have to aim slightly higher.


----------



## Jaybird

drgreen
A better name for instinctive shooting is hand eye co-ordination.The same way a pitcher throws a baseball,same way afootball querterback hits a running receiver.You have to have a clear line of sight to your target and concentration on your target.If you use your slingshot in any way you are not instinct shooting.With practice your computer,brain,will tell your slingshot holding hand were to be.It takes a lot of practice at differant distances to program your computer.It takes a lot more practice than sight shooting,but when you master it you can hit unknown distance targets a lot better.You do not have to know the exact distance to the target your computer will adjust for you.A lot of shooters give up on instinct shooting and go to sight shooting.One of the most important things is to develope confidence in your ability to do this.We can all do it but it must be developed.One thing you can do is practice throwing stones at a target,that is pure hand eye co-ordination.It takes a lot of practice but when you master it you will find the extra effort was worth it.I hope this helps you.


----------



## drgreen

Jaybird said:


> drgreen
> A better name for instinctive shooting is hand eye co-ordination.The same way a pitcher throws a baseball,same way afootball querterback hits a running receiver.You have to have a clear line of sight to your target and concentration on your target.If you use your slingshot in any way you are not instinct shooting.With practice your computer,brain,will tell your slingshot holding hand were to be.It takes a lot of practice at differant distances to program your computer.It takes a lot more practice than sight shooting,but when you master it you can hit unknown distance targets a lot better.You do not have to know the exact distance to the target your computer will adjust for you.A lot of shooters give up on instinct shooting and go to sight shooting.One of the most important things is to develope confidence in your ability to do this.We can all do it but it must be developed.One thing you can do is practice throwing stones at a target,that is pure hand eye co-ordination.It takes a lot of practice but when you master it you will find the extra effort was worth it.I hope this helps you.


So I imagine from what you describe both eyes are open and you dont need to really line up anything? (in reference to how you aim firearms)


----------



## Jaybird

degreen
Yes both eyes are open and you do not line anything up.Like the baseball or football player,or throwing a stone.Look at the target with both eyes open and shoot.Don't take to much time after you pull back or you will start second guessing yourself.If you develope bad habits they are hard to break.Take it slow at first.


----------



## josephlys

HOE said:


> Ok, now I seem to be able to hit any spot I look at at 5 metres, pin-point accuracy. I just look at the spot, draw and release instantly, but when it comes to real hunting, I hunt rats, I miss always! I don't get the feel when being nervous.


Buck fever







Get that too


----------



## Northerner

"Instinctive shooting" is a practiced skill rather than in inherent ability. As was said, it's hand eye coordination. With slingshots it's "two hands and two eyes coordinating" (like archery). You train your brain to subconsciously recognize the appropriate angles and proper feel for the shots. After much practice you will know when a shot doesn't feel or look right. You will also develop a consistent form when shooting. You may even develop an ability to change your form and still make your shots hit.

The easiest way to start is by developing consistency. Anchor to the same point, maintain back tension, angle your forks the same, hold the pouch the same way, follow through after your shot, etc. Your eyes will see what a good shot looks like and your body will feel it. After much practice you will feel if your back tension collapsed or you missed your anchor point. You will subconsciously see if your forks were not in position. Your peripheral vision will work subconsciously.

You will read much debate about how "instinctive shooting" works. Some shooters believe that you do not look at anything but the target. I agree that your focus MUST be on the target but I also believe that our subconscious sees the slingshot frame and bands. After a while it will feel uncomfortable when your not in proper position for the shot. It won't look right to your eyes and it won't feel right. You will know that the shot goes bad before it hits the target. "Instinctive shooting" is not a voodoo thing. It's your muscles and vision working at duplicating a practiced skill.

That's my guess









Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jaybird

About form,In target archery you stand with your side to the target and your bow vertical.target archers usually have an elevated rest on there bow and have to stand up stright.In a hunting situation you cannot get in the classic stance to get a shot.Shooting instinctive your arrow is as close to your hand as you can get it.Some bows it is on your hand.You cant your bow to get it out of your line of sight.You can shoot sitting down,laying down,twisted around to shoot behind you or bent over to shoot under a limb.There is no set form for instintive shooting.You try to make the bow a part of you.bend forward cock your bow arm,whatever it takes to get comfortable.If you are shooting right your draw length will be 1-2" shorter than a target stance.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Jaybird,

Great explanation! The "arrow on top of the hand" is exactly why I prefer short forks on a slingshot frame. This system makes a more natural point that's like pointing your finger. In archery we like the arrow on top of our finger (or close) so that canting the bow does not move the POI. Adjusting your bow arm position will compensate when canting with a high arrow rest but then the muscle feeling changes. I shot stickbows for almost 12 years. Unfortunately, a shoulder injury ended that fun.

To me a "set form" in traditional archery refers to: string position on fingers, how you grip the bow, anchor point, your release, follow through, etc. "Canting" a bow is just a variable that we practice. Most beginning shooters do best by mastering a slight cant and then moving into kneeing, sitting, lying shots... or over the shoulder shots, twisting shots, arial shots, etc. We build confidence by first developing skills with the easier standing position. Baby steps that grow quickly.

The great thing about any sort of instinctive shooting is that we don't have to completely understand it in order to get good. The various instinctive shooting sports such as archery and slingshots have common ground. Muscle memory and peripheral vision make it happen. Instinctive throwing such as baseball and football are a bit different but they share the same need for muscle memory and peripheral vision. The ball throwing sports are usually done with one hand and the ball starts out behind your vision. Muscle provides the energy rather than rubber bands or string/limbs. There is generally more body movement with throwing sports than shooting sports.

Watching a baseball pitcher will show the routine that they use to successfully deliver instinctive accuracy. Same thing for a golfer. They do more than step up and smash/throw the ball. There is an alignment routine, muscle memory, and peripheral vision. A pitcher practices different throws. A golfer practices different golf shots with all the clubs. Even driving a car becomes somewhat instinctive. Thirty years ago I would have to look at the key slot to get the key in. I would have to watch the fenders as I drive so that I stayed between the lines. I would check the speedometer often. After years of driving, this all became instinctive. Watching the popular Rufus Hussey video shows a well honed instinctive ability with a slingshot. He makes it look effortless and thoughtless... dozens of years of practice.

Any personal tips on instinctive slingshot shooting from Jaybird or other experienced slingers would be appreciated. I think one of the folks here once mentioned instinctive shooting works best for him with forks pointing vertical.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## drgreen

i've been experiencing the best results by trying to be consistent in my form. I had the tendency to miss my target by 2 inches to the left consistently at 20 yards, and I gradually adjusted myself my by observing the projectile trajectory. The gangsta stance caused me to overcompensate too much, thinking I had to "converge" my line of sight with the release of the pouch. I can even specify what part of the bottle or can I want to hit now, the top or the bottom. Good tips guys.

More than anything though, it was the practice that developed this hand eye coordination.


----------



## dgui

slingshot_sniper said:


> I only shoot at targets cans and the like,I don't hunt to kill anything so I don't really have to worry if I'm not pin point accurate if I miss a specified area of a can I'm not leaving it dying in pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here's the thing the more fun I'm having the more accurate I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I miss so what I'll get that can next time


Exactly!


----------



## Mudd Creek

Great information. I think instinctive slingshot shooting, just like archery, really is the way to go to be an effective hunter.

Granted, it is easier said then done. I like the tips. I will try them out.


----------



## BullsEyeBen

Often the harder I try to aim the less accurate my shot- I think once you have adapted a comfortable technique, what ever style it be, to just let your hand-eye instinct do the rest. Especially at long range.B-)


----------



## tubeman

I also think instinctive / intuitive shooting is down to hands - eye co-ordination and that comes with lots of practice. I suppose it's a bit like snooker where the brain unconciously calculates the angles. A variation of ' Keep it Simple or buy a rifle 'could be 'Keep it Fun or buy a gun'


----------



## dgui

enddays said:


> I also think instinctive / intuitive shooting is down to hands - eye co-ordination and that comes with lots of practice. I suppose it's a bit like snooker where the brain unconciously calculates the angles. A variation of ' Keep it Simple or buy a rifle 'could be 'Keep it Fun or buy a gun'


Yes Keep it Simple, that is why my home defence choice of weapons is a ShotGun, all the angles are figured out just fine and likely chances of a miss are dimenished.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Instinctive shooting method is aiming too .

The only different is that you aim with your brain not with your eyes !!!


----------



## Rayshot

dgui said:


> I also think instinctive / intuitive shooting is down to hands - eye co-ordination and that comes with lots of practice. I suppose it's a bit like snooker where the brain unconciously calculates the angles. A variation of ' Keep it Simple or buy a rifle 'could be 'Keep it Fun or buy a gun'


Yes Keep it Simple, that is why my home defence choice of weapons is a ShotGun, all the angles are figured out just fine and likely chances of a miss are dimenished.
[/quote]

Your a funny guy Darrel. As in your humor.


----------



## spanky

I instinctivelly miss-usually when aiming.


----------

